# Hi! I'm an INTJ with a sense of humour :D



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Wheres the thanks button?


----------



## TooGood_ToBeTrue (Aug 12, 2012)

perkele said:


> I mean god guys, you are making my inner voice tell me to punch myself. This isnt going anywhere, this thread. I might just as well leave this Earth. That wouldnt be nice because all the chocolate candy bars would not exist and i know you guys love some KitKat bar and Choco Crocs.


Actually, I'm allergic.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy hell


----------



## lboogy85 (May 27, 2012)

perkele said:


> Oh come on. Im not lonely! I have a dog and his name is Gorge, and hes fairly nice. And you guys are making such a riot. Just calm down.


You should spend time with your dog. He's probably lonely.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

lboogy85 said:


> You should spend time with your dog. He's probably lonely.


Nah the dog isn't lonely. He's got his tail. He'll keep chasing it to keep himself occupied.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually, he has alot of bitches. So hes not lonely


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o said:


> Thank you everyone above and below me. I shall not fail in the mission to call you all lonely internet dwellers with no life and no girlfriend (yes, even if you're straight).


I am sad now. You made me sad. I'm hurting because I'm sad. Of sadness. And I wouldn't be sad if the sadness was caused by you and now I'm sad I may never be sad for the right reasons.

:crying:


----------



## lboogy85 (May 27, 2012)

perkele said:


> Actually, he has alot of bitches. So hes not lonely


You should make sure his bitches aren't peeing on your carpet then. That would be something constructive for you to do.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I know right their paws are so dirty 
and usually they drop their poo like its hot
and when theyre menstruating, the ride they get is nasty
like snoop dogs

Edit: Omg i didnt notice you were talking about pee
what am i going to do
I just read: make sure his bitches arent on the carpet


----------



## o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o (Aug 12, 2012)

cue5c said:


> I am sad now. You made me sad. I'm hurting because I'm sad. Of sadness. And I wouldn't be sad if the sadness was caused by you and now I'm sad I may never be sad for the right reasons.
> 
> :crying:


Well, I am glad you're sad, for sadness is more than a bit of sad. Sadness is very much greater than the idea of sad which is very sad, according to this sad, sad story.

I'd better stop now because "Sad" sounds weird in my mouth after so many choruses of sad and sadness. BLECH.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Sadness is a blessing, feel it to the fullest!


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o said:


> Well, I am glad you're sad, for sadness is more than a bit of sad. Sadness is very much greater than the idea of sad which is very sad, according to this *sad, sad story.*


Holy hell, is my life a movie? Am I going to end up on the Lifetime Movie Network? I'm like super excited now. Thanks, hun!


----------



## o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o (Aug 12, 2012)

cue5c said:


> Holy hell, is my life a movie? Am I going to end up on the Lifetime Movie Network? I'm like super excited now. Thanks, hun!


WAIT...WHAT DID I DO? I JUST CHEERED UP A SAD PERSON...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the best intro thread ive encountered by far.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o said:


> WAIT...WHAT DID I DO? I JUST CHEERED UP A SAD PERSON...
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


If it makes you feel better, when I'm happy I'm less artistically inclined and therefore can only produce work that is disposable at best. In a matter of seconds you've completely destroyed any chance at living on after I die through my work. Does that make you happy?


----------



## o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o (Aug 12, 2012)

Roar


----------



## o.O.Anarchyitshatters.O.o (Aug 12, 2012)

cue5c said:


> If it makes you feel better, when I'm happy I'm less artistically inclined and therefore can only produce work that is disposable at best. In a matter of seconds you've completely destroyed any chance at living on after I die through my work. Does that make you happy?


Aw, that's just sad.


----------

